# Edit/delete - post/thread



## Smugh (Nov 20, 2012)

I failed spectacularly at posting pics in my, "NGD: Lefty RC7 Xenocide" thread and could not delete the thread after originally posting it. Now I can't edit my original post in said thread (right fred?) to attempt a fix and carry through on my attempted threat to NGD y'all. What gives?


----------



## Sephael (Nov 23, 2012)

just add a new post in the thread with the pic


----------

